# LP and Supplements



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx has always skipped when he runs with his back left leg. Anytime he is running almost he always does this and it seems to be he skips on his left legs on the creases of the sidewalk. I have talked to the vet about it but he didn't seem to be concerned at all but he also didn't check his leg/knee.
This morning I was lying in bed trying to get awake and hubby was being nice and took Jaxx outside. When they came back inside hubby was screaming like mad for me to come quick. He said that Jaxx was limping on his back left leg and was not even using his left leg. He said he was just walking on 3 legs. I could tell it had scared hubby pretty bad the way he was screaming for me to come check on Jaxx. 
Jaxx was his normal self when I got to him and started running around me when I sat on the floor with him wanting to play. 
From everything I have read I think Jaxx has LP and it irritates me that the vet didn't even check him out when I asked about it. I really wish I could find a vet in this town that I really like.
I know that a lot of you give joint supplements and was wondering if anyone has a suggestion for a joint supplement that would help. 
Jaxx has been perfectly normal today after the incident this morning. He did his regular skipping when I took him out just a few minutes ago but nothing like hubby described this morning.
I need to find a new vet that actually knows about chihuahuas and their issues because I do not believe our current vet does.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes...this is a problem for me too...I have started giving him Stride plus supplement. Only for a few days now, so I don't know if it's going to help yet..

Mine is 5 years...has always had it...but he has strong, hard muscles, works out a lot, so I hope he will be fine for life..living with it  I am not for operating, unless it is very serious..but you have to decide what you think is best for your boy. If he is very active and fresh, he most likely isn't in pain


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

AnnHelen said:


> Yes...this is a problem for me too...I have started giving him Stride plus supplement. Only for a few days now, so I don't know if it's going to help yet..
> 
> Mine is 5 years...has always had it...but he has strong, hard muscles, works out a lot, so I hope he will be fine for life..living with it  I am not for operating, unless it is very serious..but you have to decide what you think is best for your boy. If he is very active and fresh, he most likely isn't in pain


He is active and doesn't seem to be bothering him. Jaxx gets a lot of exercise. I am hoping that with exercise and some supplements that it will not continue to get worse. He is 19 months old and I honestly cannot remember a time when he didn't skip with that leg when he ran. He has never acted like this morning though where he totally just walked on 3 feet.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

wholistic joint mobility 

The Wholistic Pet

or run free

The Wholistic Pet


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Douglas only skips at a trot (full fledged run I have never seen him skip...and he can move really fast!) and he sometimes holds his left leg up for a few steps. I am going to get it looked at but am hesitant to do surgery as well.

I think exercise helps a lot, and he's worse when it gets cold out.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes working out helps a tonn with them. My boy runs so fast...and I try to keep up with him, 8 meters behind him, hahaha. I have never seen that boy walk outside, for over 5 years, haha  get your dog glukosamin too, and sealoil is good for the winter  mine is on both..


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Anything with glucosomine and chondrotin will help. That is what strengthens the joints, along with exercise.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Huly said:


> wholistic joint mobility
> 
> The Wholistic Pet
> 
> ...


Thank you Christie! I ordered the Wholistic Complete Joint Mobility. I had looked at the Nupro Joint Supplement because I had used the regular Nupro but had never talked to anyone who used the Joint Supplement Nupro. 
I appreciate the suggestion. I cannot wait until it arrives to start Jaxx on it.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry to hijack the thread but do you guys think supplements like this are good as a preventative measure?


----------

